# Pigeon Rescue in Los Angeles??? Can anyone help?



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

I live in New Jersey, but a friend of mine in Los Angeles CA just rescued a pigeon from her cats who were playing a game of soccer with it. She currently has it in a cage with food and water.

She needs some advice, as she knows nothing about Pigeons.

It's not bleeding, but it seems like it's wing might be dislocated.

**************************************

Here is what she posted on Facebook:

"Just rescued an injured pigeon from the cats.

I don't know jack SH*T about birds that are not chickens. (I know chickens ;->)

WTF do I do? The patient is not bleeding. The patient's legs are OK. I see no wounds. The patient doesn't even seem stunned. He or she just cannot manage liftoff at all, and had turned into a punching bag for three young male cats.

Looks like an injury to a wing. Do those heal sometimes?

Right now he's sitting on an old cat bed in a cat carrier in the garage, looking relieved. I removed him from Jack's jaws.

Sigh ..."

*****************
Is there a pigeon rescue in Los Angeles that could help her? Or is anyone in Los Angeles interested in taking the pigeon in, or helping my friend take care of it? She told me to give anyone willing to help her phone number. She lives just south of Beverly Hills and West Hollywood.

Please let me know! If I wasn't all the way on the other side of the country, I would totally take this pigeon in. Picture of pigeon is here: 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/can-anyone-in-los-angeles-help-a-friend-pigeon-rescuer-in-los-angeles-70138.html

Thank you for reading!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Closed because there is another thread that has been replied to.


----------

